# 7/7/07



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I was on the water at six this morning. The plan was to try and get some bait and then try the Snook bite at Anclote. Well the bait didn't cooperate so we had to make do with the normal arsenal of jigs, topwaters, and jerk baits. We stayed on the inside of the island all morning. We caught some trout and kept a couple for dinner. We also caught a few rat reds. We must have seen 50 or more snook poling around on the inside with the tide moving out pretty good. They didn't want anything we had to offer :-/. That is until we found one willing to eat. He was in about a foot of water and he took one of these tiny bucktail jigs I've been making. I had to just reel it as fast as I coudl to keep it off the grass and it came a within couple of inches of his mouth and he took it. What a cool hookup in such shallow water. These snook were using the prop scars as highways to get around in this shallow water and the deeper holes were holding multiple pods of nice sized ones. I will be back there soon with the flyrod I can promise you. Over all a pretty productive day. Here was the catch of the day.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice pics and post. I'd settle for that any day.... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]Either Chaz or Ozello tomorrow AM...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, gotta love sight fishing snook. I guess I need to start poking around down there too. :


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice snook!! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

